# Is anyone on here familiar with Redmond, Oregon?



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

We are planning to go to a horse show in Redmond, Oregon but I am not familiar with the area at all. Is there anyone that could suggest a nice, clean hotel or motel?


----------

